# Meet My First Hedgie!~



## ten_ten (May 19, 2009)

Hello everyone!~ I would like to introduce my first hedgie to you! I named him Roy Mustang after an anime character I really liked. He's about 9 weeks old and loves snuggling in his blanket. Right now he's pretty huffy and I'm trying my best to be a good care giver and give him what he needs. Well here he is!!~ Hope you love him as much as I do ^0^ !~





































Thats all I have for now~ ^_^


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

He's adorable!!!( I know I say that about all of them, but they are!)

I like his name too. I don't know much about anime but it's got Mustang in it and THAT I know about! :lol: 

(Hence where my Shelby got her name  )
I also drive one. (but it's not a Shelby  )


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

What a sweet little face!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is too sweet :lol: :mrgreen: 
What is his color?


----------



## ten_ten (May 19, 2009)

shelbys mom- hahaha woot! mustangs are awesomeee! My younger sister loves mustangs. Everytime we pass one on the street she gets all giddy. haha!

Godzilla girl- thanks!!~ He's such a carmer!~

Nancy- Thank youu! I love him so much! 

LarryT- Thank you so much! I've been told his color is apricot  !~


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

I would say the color is actually closer to WB brown or cinnamon . Apricots have red eyes.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

ten_ten said:


> shelbys mom- hahaha woot! mustangs are awesomeee! My younger sister loves mustangs. Everytime we pass one on the street she gets all giddy. haha!
> 
> Godzilla girl- thanks!!~ He's such a carmer!~
> 
> ...


You should ask reaper about the color to know for sure


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

What a handsome boy. I love the name! You took wonderful photos too. The close up of his quills is fantastic.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

What a cutie!!! =DD


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

AWWW!!! hes sooo adorable!!!!


----------

